# Greenhouse



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I finally got my greenhouse that I have wanted for a few years now. :2thumb: I was doing some work for a fellow on Sat. and he asked me about an old trailer I had and wasn't using. We talked a bit and decided to make an even trade. He got my 16' duel axle trailer and I got his 12'x20' greenhouse frame and a 24'x100' roll of 6 mil sheeting.
I put the frame up on Sunday but am holding off on the sheeting until the March winds let up. 
I'm really looking forward to fresh tomatoes in Nov. 




























I'm not sure why the pics aren't sharp. The camera doesn't seem to be focusing properly.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

That looks like a portable "garage-kit" that sells locally here with a tarp covering. That is a good start to a greenhouse ... I'll have to do something like that when my yard is a little bigger.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

:woohoo: Awesome!!!!!!

:melikey:


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Fantastic! Be sure to anchor it down! We have occassional wind gusts (called micro-bursts) here. A couple of years ago we had a greenhouse made of a garage tent frame. I was working in the garden when one hit. I looked over and the entire greenhouse was "floating" about four feet off the ground. Then it just kind of fell apart. Kind of disheartening.:surrender:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Was it rebuildable or did it get totalled?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

*Jason*, I just got it. I took it apart at its former home and reassembled it here.

*MMMan*, I will definitely be anchoring it down before the sheeting goes on. With some of the wind that comes across the top of this hill, I'm sure it would end up sailing into the pasture and then on to the woods.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Jason said:


> Was it rebuildable or did it get totalled?


It was totaled. A bunch of the framing got bent when it came back down.


----------

